# rhodes



## john70 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello, we are looking at moving to Rhodes to start anew, can anyone point us to a good starting point to find a long term rent, also, i hold a european boatmasters licence, is this recognised in Greece? this is my first post so hope this is ok.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Did you move there and if you did how is it for you?


----------

